# cron problem



## folivora (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,  

I get this in my daily periodic mail. It seems that cron is failing badly. But when I check my cron.log I can't find any errors. Could someone tell me better place to look. Also if you check, there is few really weird lines of text.

I had to remove over 10000 lines of 
	
	



```
"+pid 871 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)"
```


```
site-1 kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.yZ8bBjUO      2011-11-28 04:13:13.000000000 +0200
+pid 871 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 1224 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+<6<>p6i>dp id 11222279  ((ccrorno)n, )ui,d  0u:i de xi0t:e de xoint esd iognn als i1g0nal  (1co0re  d(ucmopreed )
+d
+umped)
+pid 1230 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 1228 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 1225 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 1226 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 1277 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 1762 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+<<66>>pid pid 11776613  ((crcorno)n,) u,id  uid0 : e0xi:t eedx ited oonn  ssiiggnnaall 1 010 ( c(ocroer ed udmpuemdp)ed)
+pid 1821 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+p<i6d> pid 2020020 5 ((ccrroonn)),,  uuiidd  00::  eexxiitteedd  oonn  ssiiggnnaall  1100  ((ccoorree  dudmupmpeed)d
+)
+
+pid 2416 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+<<66>p>piidd  2262601 9( (crconr)o,n )u,i du id0 :0 : eexitxeidt eodn  osn isgingnaall  1100  ((ccoorre ed duummppeedd))
+
+pid 3360 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+<<66>>ppiidd  33335662  ((ccrroonn)),,  uuiidd  00::  eexxiittede do no ns siigngaln a1l0 10 (c o(rceo rdeu mdupmepded))
+
+pid 3587 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+<<66>>ppiid d 33880013  ((ccrorno)n),,  uuiidd  00::  eexxiitteedd  oonn  ssiiggnnaal l 1010  ((ccoorer deu mdupmpeedd))
+
+pid 4256 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 4726 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 4760 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+<<66>p>piidd  44885531  ((crconr),o uni)d ,0:  euxiidt ed0 o:n  esxitiegdn aoln  s1ig0nal  1(0co r(ec odurmpee dd)
+u
+mped)
+pid 4847 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)

+pid 5094 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 5091 (cron), uipdi d 0:5 e0x9i2t e(d onc rsoin)g,n aul id1 00:  e(xcioterde  ond usmigpneadl)
+10 (core dumped)
+pid 5403 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 5416 (cropid 5412 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+
+n), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 5415 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 5673 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 5908 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 7520 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 7525 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 7614 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 8978 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+<<66>>ppiidd  88997712  ((crcorno)n),, u iudi d 00::  exeixittede do no sn siignganla l 1100  ((ccoorre edu mpdeudm)pe
+d
+)
+pid 9036 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 9038 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 9068 (sendmail), uid 25: exited on signal 10
+pid 9233 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 9232 (pid cron9),2 2u7i d (0: cerxoint)e,d  uoind  s0i:g neaxli te1d 0on s ig(naclo r10e d um(pcoered )d
+u
+mped)
+pid 9230 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 9228 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+<<66>>ppiid d 1111770078  ((ccrroonn)),, u iudi d 0:0 ex:ite d eoxnited  soin gsniagnla l 1010  ((ccoorree  dduummpepd)e
+d
+)
+pid 11712 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
+pid 11713 (cron), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
```

- folivora


----------



## SirDice (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not only cron that coredumps, sendmail does too.

I'd verify if all the hardware is still good. Especially memory.


----------



## folivora (Dec 2, 2011)

@ SirDice

It seems that the problem isn't faulty hardware. I did run sysutils/memtest for 3 days. No errors, also disks and other components are fine.

I found that one of the cron-scripts had error in it. I corrected the line and it is fine now. But sendmail is still dumping core. Can it be a some wrong configuration or so? 

And where to look from? 

- folivora


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2011)

Even with errors in the config files the daemons shouldn't coredump. They will fail loudly but not crash.

Did you build your system using an alternative compiler or compiler flags?


----------



## folivora (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't use alternative compiler or compiler flags on my system.


----------

